# pine log mountain wma



## joelv38 (Apr 18, 2017)

lets see some pics of your harvest from pine log mountain wma. deer, turkey and hogs. I just found this place and its huge 14,000 acre. any nice fish out there?


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 20, 2017)

Dude, where you been? PL is my stomping grounds and there sure is some game out there. BUT this WMA gets a ton of pressure from a LOT of hunters. No worries, it is beautiful and so long as you dont get too caught up on the harvest part of the hunt, it will bring you great joy

There are Trout in the creeks as they get stocked regularly............my kid and I were lucky enough to be out there one day while they were stocking trout at the second Bridge with a bunch of youth campers. My Nicholas got to help out and it was a magical day for sure

I will try to post a pic or two for you...........


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 20, 2017)

One of the best days at Pinelog EVER!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 20, 2017)

He got out but then getting his boot out was the next obstacle

My kid is 13 now and is the batter in my Avatar.......watching him grow up has been a joy. Pinelog is a big part of our lives and has been for some time. Come out and enjoy it.................just dont let failure of harvest get in the way of what is most important


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 20, 2017)

Here is my biggest hog out there, but I have seen Much larger ones........taken and not





the last one I got.....yea, its been a minute







This was  a Really good one that bout broke the game cart this guy had..............he was going to wheel it out, but it was obvious it needed to be done in the field.........No ATVs on the WMAs


----------



## joelv38 (Apr 24, 2017)

nice! im new to this, im trying for a turkey, then ill look for a place to fish there. any advice where to fish with a 5 year old?


----------



## Josey (Apr 24, 2017)

joelv38 said:


> nice! im new to this, im trying for a turkey, then ill look for a place to fish there. any advice where to fish with a 5 year old?



Stamp Creek used to be a really good trout stream.  It has become a "catch every fish that was just dumped from the stocking truck" kind of stream.  Nothing much to be found about an hour after the truck dumps them in.

The place to go is 1.5-2 miles up the dirt road across the creek from the check station on Stamp Creek Church Rd.  If the gate is open, drive in.  If not, then ride a horse, bike, or walk.  There will be a side road to your left, with a concrete bridge.  That is where they dump the stockers.

If you go there, check out the old furnace about 100 yds upstream of that concrete bridge, across the creek from the main dirt road.  There are at least 3 more old furnace in Pine Log.  One is right behind the check station, but it has collapsed pretty badly.  The 2 other furnaces require some bushwhacking to get to, but are well worth the effort.


----------



## Josey (Apr 25, 2017)

On second thought, what I described might be a good scenario for briefly introducing a youngster to trout fishing.  I was just trying to let you know that it gets pretty crowded when there are trout in there.  That might out-weigh the positives for you.


----------



## joelv38 (May 3, 2017)

thanks for the tips, when do they stock it?


----------



## Jakethefishingsnake1911 (Feb 13, 2020)

Josey said:


> Stamp Creek used to be a really good trout stream.  It has become a "catch every fish that was just dumped from the stocking truck" kind of stream.  Nothing much to be found about an hour after the truck dumps them in.
> 
> The place to go is 1.5-2 miles up the dirt road across the creek from the check station on Stamp Creek Church Rd.  If the gate is open, drive in.  If not, then ride a horse, bike, or walk.  There will be a side road to your left, with a concrete bridge.  That is where they dump the stockers.
> 
> If you go there, check out the old furnace about 100 yds upstream of that concrete bridge, across the creek from the main dirt road.  There are at least 3 more old furnace in Pine Log.  One is right behind the check station, but it has collapsed pretty badly.  The 2 other furnaces require some bushwhacking to get to, but are well worth the effort.


Are the other 2 furnaces on stamps creek or one of the little other side creeks?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 19, 2020)

Josey said:


> Stamp Creek used to be a really good trout stream.  It has become a "catch every fish that was just dumped from the stocking truck" kind of stream.  Nothing much to be found about an hour after the truck dumps them in.
> 
> The place to go is 1.5-2 miles up the dirt road across the creek from the check station on Stamp Creek Church Rd.  If the gate is open, drive in.  If not, then ride a horse, bike, or walk.  There will be a side road to your left, with a concrete bridge.  That is where they dump the stockers.
> 
> If you go there, check out the old furnace about 100 yds upstream of that concrete bridge, across the creek from the main dirt road.  There are at least 3 more old furnace in Pine Log.  One is right behind the check station, but it has collapsed pretty badly.  The 2 other furnaces require some bushwhacking to get to, but are well worth the effort.



I keep forgetting about the one behind the check station......a GREAT walk is to park at the gate and just walk upstream. The boundary will cut in and you have to go around a pine thicket(or not), then you’re back along the stream making your way to that first bridge Josey is talking about. 
I almost never see squirrels there, but I have seen deer, yotes turkey and rabbits. That short walk is so diverse I don’t know why I don’t take it more often. You’ll have big hardwoods, open bottoms, different aged pine thickets and briars so thick you won’t even think about going thru it......They clear cut a lot of it a few years ago so it should be better than ever. And there are trout all they way up if there is enough water.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 19, 2020)

Josey said:


> On second thought, what I described might be a good scenario for briefly introducing a youngster to trout fishing.  I was just trying to let you know that it gets pretty crowded when there are trout in there.  That might out-weigh the positives for you.





Josey said:


> On second thought, what I described might be a good scenario for briefly introducing a youngster to trout fishing.  I was just trying to let you know that it gets pretty crowded when there are trout in there.  That might out-weigh the positives for you.


 It absolutely is as you have a decent chance at actually catching one! If there are other folks just walk the stream(creek). The biggest trout I’ve seen there was in a small hole with a steep bank.....Bout 100 yards further upstream from he first bridge, if I remember right.....musta been 16” or better, EZ!


----------



## Antfinn88 (Apr 26, 2022)

Good info! I just started bow hunting this year and once turkey season started I've been out at pine log every weekend looking for hogs. Unfortunately all I've seen is old hog sign. I'm not giving up on the hogs but this week im gonna bring a rod with me and try out a bit of trout fishing as well. Hopefully I won't go home empty handed again? 

Also any advice on spot and stalking hogs would be much appreciated!


----------



## Davidlee84 (May 3, 2022)

I've killed a bunch of hogs out there to I use to live on landers rd off east valley


----------



## Dan DeBord (May 3, 2022)

Watch for rattlesnakes .


----------



## Antfinn88 (May 3, 2022)

Dan DeBord said:


> Watch for rattlesnakes .


----------

